# 2004 Wrangler TJ Plow Question



## HDALLC (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a 2004 Wrangler TJ with a 4" lift and 33" tires never though about plowing with the do you think it would work and if so what plow would you recomend
Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'd put a 22 series Snoway on it. use a rubicon mount to deal with the lift kit and tires.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

How much plowing you going to do?

I do 70 driveways, Fisher 7 1/2 RD plow 500Lb ballast in the rear Air shocks up front to help with the weight of the plow. use Real snow tires IE blizzaks go to a smaller tire.
if your only going to do you driveway then get a small snowaway and be done.

What gears you running? With 33" tires I hope your not stock gears Auto, 5 sp? 

saying you want to plow is like saying you wont to go off road.... what you need to do depends..............


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I would agree with Basher. Our 22 series model makes an excellent application on the Wranglers. With a 5 year commercial warranty on all plow structural components and 2 year electric/hydraulic warranty you can't go wrong. You can learn more about our products by visiting our factory website http://www.snoway.com .


----------

